# Best amp for Kicker Comp VR 18's



## ZCmercury (Oct 19, 2002)

here goes... i have two kicker cvr 18s, in two seperate sealed boxes. for the past five years at least, i have been powering them with a jbl bp1200.1 amp. It finally fried on me a couple months ago, so im looking to replace it. That jbl model hasnt been made since 2004, every once in awhile they pop up on ebay, but i figure why not try something else. Both subs are 4ohm dual voice coil, i had them wired so the amp was seeing a one ohm load. THe system was awesome, sounded great. But.. the max the jbl was putting out was probably around 700 watts per sub, and thats if the power and everything was working magically. Im wondering, since the rms on the subs is 1000 watts, and the max 2000, if i should step up to a 2000 watt amp, giving each of them close to thier rms, if i would notice a big difference doing that, or just find another amp in the 1200--1500 watt range like the jbl. I am only running 4awg wiring, with a one farad cap. THis setup worked great for years on the jbl, but im worried stepping up to a 2000 watt amp, i will have to upgrade the electrical system more, which i dont want to do unless necessary, to save money. So, long story short, will i notice a big enough difference in the subs performance to warrant upgrading the amp and electrical system, or just find another amp comparable to the jbl, and be happy. An amp i have been looking at is the sundown sae-1200d (refurb for 290), or aHiFonics BXi2008D, but im wide open to suggestions. Thanks for reading, and any input! -James


----------



## ZCmercury (Oct 19, 2002)

sorry about the picture quality, used a six year old camera to take those, p.o.s.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

No question that out of the two I would choose sundown. Where did you see it refurbed?


----------



## ZCmercury (Oct 19, 2002)

www.db-r.com , they are the authorized repair shop for sundown, and also sell a few refurbs when they have them, looks like only a couple at the moment.


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 8 2009, 05:06 PM~13520110
> *No question that out of the two I would choose sundown. Where did you see it refurbed?
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: yes sir from now on nothing but sundown sub amps for me i am very impressed with them well worth it and proud to be a dealer  their 3000D is insaine i have it on a single night shade 18 damn it is loud as hell and vibrates evything in the truck :0


----------



## ZCmercury (Oct 19, 2002)

I surfed up all the info i could on the sundown amps, do you think the SAE 1200d should be sufficient for my setup? I will be happy as long as it runs as good as the jbl amp i had. I think powerwise it should outdo the jbl, but im a little concerned about if the sundown can handle the one ohm load constantly. I know its one ohm stable, but does it like to be pushed for long at one ohm? Also, do the sundown amps run pretty efficient? Or would i be okay with my simple one farad cap. THanks for the feedback!


----------



## Firtyfwee (Feb 10, 2009)

ive heard Sundown amps run fine at .5 ohms so 1 ohm itll push all day


----------



## ZCmercury (Oct 19, 2002)

thats what i hear, im just tryin to do all my homework before i pick up a new amp. They have only been around two years now, so the info and reviews on them are still somewhat limited.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I have yet to hear of a factory problem with ANY Sundown equipment. Jacob is a good guy and builds some kick ass amps.


----------



## drlovesalinas1 (May 29, 2007)

Check out power at power acoustik .
they are not as good as a sundown but for the money they are good. you can pick up a 3200rms for around 300 . i have one runs a fi bl fully loaded and man it slams with stock chargin system. I used to have it pushin to 18 cvrs like yours but the older ones like 2001 and it was loud just becarefull because it did burn them up after a long time of contunin loud playing. ill post a video of my 18 when i get home


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZCmercury_@Apr 8 2009, 07:03 PM~13522341
> *www.db-r.com , they are the authorized repair shop for sundown, and also sell a few refurbs when they have them, looks like only a couple at the moment.
> *


THATS WHERE I WANTED TO GET MY AMP FROM WHEN I WAS LOOKING FOR ONE, BUT THEY TEND TO SELL QUICK  I WOULD PICK UP THAT SUNDOWN ASAP THATS HOW MUCH USED GO FOR


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZCmercury_@Apr 9 2009, 12:27 AM~13524562
> *I surfed up all the info i could on the sundown amps, do you think the SAE 1200d should be sufficient for my setup? I will be happy as long as it runs as good as the jbl amp i had. I think powerwise it should outdo the jbl, but im a little concerned about if the sundown can handle the one ohm load constantly. I know its one ohm stable, but does it like to be pushed for long at one ohm? Also, do the sundown amps run pretty efficient? Or would i be okay with my simple one farad cap. THanks for the feedback!
> *


yes sir you should have no problems at 1 ohm i have 2 ascendant havocs in a 300 with a sundown 1000D no problems and these amps are not power hungry it is a stock chargin system with a 1 fared sound quest cap no problems very good equipment.


----------

